# GTR spanks M5 - Steve Sutcliffe autocar



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

Nice column by Steve this week. I quote:

The M5 got so badly thumped that I swear you could see tears weeping from its headlights.

Video due on autocar website this week. :clap:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Is there an article in this week's mag or was his column a preview for next week?
I love the new M5, but it is one of the few cars to make a GT-R seem like a Caterham in terms of weight.


----------



## MiGTR (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm very tempted by the F10 M5 but it'll be interesting to see it up against the GTR.


----------



## Phil. (Nov 29, 2011)

The link to the video is below. The report is part of Steve Sutcliffe's weekly column in this weeks Autocar:

BMW M5 vs Nissan GT-R - Autocar.co.uk


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Phil. said:


> The link to the video is below. The report is part of Steve Sutcliffe's weekly column in this weeks Autocar:
> 
> BMW M5 vs Nissan GT-R - Autocar.co.uk


Fantastic vid. I don't view the cars as in anyway competing with each other, but even so, the GT-R's dominance was awesome to behold.


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

GTR :bowdown1: M5.....LOOOOOSER

Guess BMW need to try harder. :chuckle:


----------



## MiGTR (Jul 31, 2007)

Great vid with the GTR showing its dominance again, but I can't help feel it was a bit of an apples v oranges comparison. Have we really got to a point where we have to compare the GTR with 4 door executive saloons?


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Don't think there will be as many protestations on here about authenticity re "the GTR was on cup tyres.." as per Z06 thread 
However, the first forum comment on autocar blast them for even daring to make the comparison with some silly logic. I think the video is entirely reasonable. The GTR has (for some time now) established itself as the defacto standard for road/real performance comparison and it's very informative to see, even with the basic "tests" here, how cars like the M5 compares. It's not saying the M5 is sh*te or not a compelling candidate as an uber saloon proposition, which it is..along with a new E63 et al. Just helps put things in perspective and helps people understand the difference between rapid and rabid! 
At the very least it stops dead all the impending "is the M5 faster than a GTR" threads on PH or M forums :chuckle:


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Wow that really was a kickin' and an interesting vid ; )


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Love the vid, this is exactly what I want to see, I'm not bothered about weather they are direct competitors per say, but who doesn't want to know how the GTR stacks up against the new M5, and besides your more likely to have one of these come up behind you in the fast lane than a Lambo Aventador, 599 GTO etc, so it pays to know you can lick it if needs be, however I would like to see the acceleration test continue above 100mph as I guess the M5 starts making ground up!!!


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

They are two different cars, but lets not forgot if BMW pulled some sort of miracle with super new traction control system that had the M5 pull ahead, the BMW fans would be happy at the comparison.

Anders


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

MiGTR said:


> bit of an apples v oranges comparison


Exactly. The M5 always has been and always will be a great saloon with all the space and comfort of a proper large executive saloon, but one that happens to be very quick and handle well. It will never out handle, accelerate or track a comparably priced GTR, 911 or similar as it's not a sportscar/supercar.


----------



## Monster GTR (Jun 18, 2009)

I like the M5 but was very surprised to learn that it is 200kg heavier than the GTR, and it hasn't even got the 4WD to lump around.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

bobel said:


> Love the vid, this is exactly what I want to see, I'm not bothered about weather they are direct competitors per say, but who doesn't want to know how the GTR stacks up against the new M5, and besides your more likely to have one of these come up behind you in the fast lane than a Lambo Aventador, 599 GTO etc, so it pays to know you can lick it if needs be, however *I would like to see the acceleration test continue above 100mph as I guess the M5 starts making ground up!!*!


Depends on gearing, but the GT-R has about the same power and is a lot more aerodynamic as well as being lighter, so I think the gap if anything would get bigger as speeds get higher.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

1.25 G omg. that would hurt his internal organs.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

enshiu said:


> 1.25 G omg. that would hurt his internal organs.


More waffle


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

The 0-100 in 7.35 without LC was impressive, interesting to compare that to some of the stage 1, or 2 cars


----------



## vex_sb (Oct 22, 2008)

Funny thing is how BMW lovers are all in their back legs cursing Autocar for this article..

They both have similar HP, similar price, and it's normal to compare the newcomer with benchmark.


----------



## HSimon (Jun 4, 2008)

MarcR35GTR said:


> The 0-100 in 7.35 without LC was impressive, interesting to compare that to some of the stage 1, or 2 cars



Thats nearly as quick as a remapped TT RS.


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

MarcR35GTR said:


> The 0-100 in 7.35 without LC was impressive, interesting to compare that to some of the stage 1, or 2 cars


My friend Trev is having his MY12 delivered in early March by which time my car will be Stage 1 so I will post up our findings - likely of me getting me arse kicked. :chuckle:


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

enshiu said:


> 1.25 G omg. that would hurt his internal organs.


Hmmmm. So just imagine how 1.436g must have felt.


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

gtr is SUCH a animal!! makes me want one so bad!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

mickv said:


> Hmmmm. So just imagine how 1.436g must have felt.


:chuckle: But to be fair, there is no way a GT-R (or any road car without massive downforce) could sustain 1.4+g. That must have been a peak reading, probably when he had to correct the big slide towards the parked cars on the outside of the featured corner...


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

New Reg said:


> My friend Trev is having his MY12 delivered in early March by which time my car will be Stage 1 so I will post up our findings - likely of me getting me arse kicked. :chuckle:


Simple go for stage 2!


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

HSimon said:


> Thats nearly as quick as a remapped TT RS.


I doubt a simple remapped TTRS will achieved those figures... you would need supporting mods too.


----------



## HSimon (Jun 4, 2008)

sw20GTS said:


> I doubt a simple remapped TTRS will achieved those figures... you would need supporting mods too.


Apparently, just a remap and exhaust.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Thread on M5 board.

BMW M5 F10 vs 2012 Nissan GT-R? - The Unofficial BMW M5 Messageboard (m5board.com)

Anders


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

^:chuckle:
There's some on there that react with even more contrived "comparisons" than we do on this forum when their car gets toasted. 
Clearly looks like what defines a cars performance to some there is 100 - 150mph+ in straight line ONLY... Yep that's right up there on most peoples buying criteria I'm sure, irrespective of what's faster (unless it's for autobahn burning only, in which case I wouldn't have my GTR either)....


----------

